# Baby back ribs



## Sschell (May 4, 2009)

My fiance is out of town this week (Seneca Falls NY).

Since she is Muslim, she dose not eat a lot of my favorite foods (specifically pig and shellfish). While she is gone I am taking the opportunity to gorge myslef on these... I am thinking Mussels tonight... probably crab legs tomorrow night... then Baby back ribs on Wednesday night (I haven't figured out the rest of the week yet, open for suggestions... pork chops will probably make an appearance)...

My question is: Should I parboil the ribs first or just throw them straight on the grill?

*Edit:* you can't get swine flu from eating pork!


----------



## maryannette (May 4, 2009)

Dude!!! The best and easiest way to cook ribs is to pre-cook them in a crock pot with no liquid, then finish on the grill. I rub the rack of ribs with a dry rub - garden variety from grocery store. I stand them on end in the crockpot with a rack in the bottom. Rack is not necessary, but keeps them up out of the grease. Cook them for a few hours. It depends on the crockpot which setting you use. Most crockpots cook very slowly and you can put them on the high setting for a few hours. When they are tender, you take them out of the crockpot and finish them on a grill. I add barbecue sauce when they are on the grill to get a good glaze. They should be fall-off-the-bone tender and yummy.


----------



## Sschell (May 4, 2009)

crock pot eh? I never heard that one before... I may have to try it. I might take off work early tomorrow so I have time to cook them.

Also thinking about scallops... the question on that one is to bacon wrap or not to bacon wrap...


----------



## maryannette (May 4, 2009)

I like fried scallops. Coat them with a mixture of flour and cornmeal and fry them in peanut oil. YUM.


----------



## Road Guy (May 4, 2009)

damn i am hungry...

We have always had better look boiling them for a little while first before putting them on the grill. But if you can keep the heat low and have the time they should turn out alright if you skip the boil..

When I worked at Ruby Tuesdays in college we cooked all the ribs in a convection oven, we put them straight from frozen into a large pot with a bottom that kept the ribs about 1 inch from the bottom and we poured liquid smoke in them and put em in the over for about 2 hours, they always tasted pretty damn good that way, but I havent been able to recreate that at the house....


----------



## Sschell (May 4, 2009)

sadly... the market had no un-cooked baby back ribs  I Thought about going with the back ribs... but thats a lot of food for me... I did get mussels (which were delicious!), king crab legs, scallops (and bacon to wrap) and some thin cut pork chops (I forgot the apple sauce like an idiot). Hopefully I'll be able to dig up the ribs later in the week.


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 5, 2009)

I put my ribs in the oven for an hour or two at 350 before I grill them. I get one of those aluminum foil pans and stick them all in there, uncovered. Not all that much different than what Mary does. Then sauce them up and grill them for 5 or 10 minutes over low to medium heat. Any more than that and the sauce burns.


----------



## civengPE (May 5, 2009)

I usually put them in a baking pan and pour a beer in with them, cover the pan with aluminum foil and bake at 350 for about an hour and a half. I then throw them on the grill and add sauce. They fall off of the bone.


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (May 5, 2009)

I go to a local bbq joint and buy a rack of ribs. There are some great places around here that smoke them. YUM!


----------



## Sschell (May 5, 2009)

GulfCoastCivil said:


> I go to a local bbq joint and buy a rack of ribs. There are some great places around here that smoke them. YUM!


I am going to have to follow through with this plan... I will find some baby backs! now that you've got me thinking about smoked ribs I've got a mission... good thing I took today off work!


----------



## Kephart P.E. (May 5, 2009)

I like this board, and most of the people on it, but boiling ribs is against my personal constitution.

Ribs, should be smoked, in a smoker for 4-6 hours. Period.

I guess if you don't have access to a smoker it is o.k., but give the old school way a shot!


----------



## Sschell (May 5, 2009)

I knew somebody would have a strong opinion on this one!


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (May 5, 2009)

Any luck so far finding smoked ribs??


----------



## Sschell (May 5, 2009)

looks like nothing near by... still searching


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (May 5, 2009)

did you try yelp?


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 5, 2009)

dude said:


> crock pot eh? I never heard that one before... I may have to try it. I might take off work early tomorrow so I have time to cook them.
> Also thinking about scallops... the question on that one is to bacon wrap or not to bacon wrap...


Is there really a question? Check out my new keyboard...it should tell you how I feel on the matter.


----------



## MonteBiker (May 5, 2009)

dude said:


> crock pot eh? I never heard that one before... I may have to try it. I might take off work early tomorrow so I have time to cook them.
> Also thinking about scallops... the question on that one is to bacon wrap or not to bacon wrap...



I will have to throw in my vote for Prosciutto-Wrapped, Rosemary-Grilled Scallops. Steve Reichland has a great how to on his site www.bbqu.net. He also has some stuff on ribs. Below is the link for the scallops.

http://www.bbqu.net/season1/113_4.html#prosciutto_scallops

When I am doing ribs, I will typically boil them before putting them on the grill real low to finish them off with some sauce. If I am really lazy, I will just get some pork spare ribs and put them in the slow cooker before I leave for work covered in a 50/50 mixture of whatever bbq sauce was on sale and water. By the time I get home, they are ready to fall off the bone.


----------



## Sschell (May 5, 2009)

GulfCoastCivil said:


> did you try yelp?


good call!



FLBuff PE said:


> Is there really a question? Check out my new keyboard...it should tell you how I feel on the matter.


yeah, I'm definitely going with bacon...



MonteBiker said:


> http://www.bbqu.net/season1/113_4.html#prosciutto_scallops


this looks pretty good, but I think I'll keep it simple and do the bacon (plus I have bacon, not prosciutto)



MonteBiker said:


> If I am really lazy, I will just get some pork spare ribs and put them in the slow cooker before I leave for work covered in a 50/50 mixture of whatever bbq sauce was on sale and water. By the time I get home, they are ready to fall off the bone.


I was thinking of spare ribs as a back up... good and cheap!


----------



## Supe (May 5, 2009)

How big are the scallops? Too small scallops + bacon = fishy tasting bacon.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (May 5, 2009)

for you do it yourselfers:

http://www.popularmechanics.com/home_journ...op/3372796.html


----------



## Sschell (May 5, 2009)

Supe said:


> How big are the scallops? Too small scallops + bacon = fishy tasting bacon.


~1 1/2" - 2" diameter good size sea scallops... should be good


----------



## Sschell (May 5, 2009)

No luck finding smoked ribs... so I am doing my best... I found some baby backs, I put a dry rub on them (featuring some chipotle chilies I had laying around). I made some wood chip packets for smoke and have the ribs on the top rack on the grill on low heat... the wood chips are putting out some good smoke, and I have more soaking so I can throw them on in an hour or so... I'll keep you updated to the progress, hopefully they should be good to go in 3-4 hours.


----------



## Sschell (May 5, 2009)

mmm... they are looking good... starting to form a good crust from the rub. I just put on smoke packet # 2


----------



## geofs_PE (May 5, 2009)

sounds like you're on top of it, slow cooking is the key to tender ribs...


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 5, 2009)

And don't forget the sauce.


----------



## geofs_PE (May 5, 2009)

and the ice cold beer...


----------



## Sschell (May 5, 2009)

I've been basting with a mixture of the spice rub, vinegar and beer... soon I will switch to bbq sauce vinegar and beer... a few minutes before they come off I will use the bbq sauce to glaze.


----------



## maryannette (May 5, 2009)

So, are you going to eat yourself silly?


----------



## Sschell (May 5, 2009)

yes! I am so hungry... the smell of smoke has managed to permeate throughout my house... I cannot wait!


----------



## maryannette (May 5, 2009)

plop plop fizz fizz


----------



## Sschell (May 5, 2009)

I put a fair amount of chipotle on them so it should be good &amp; spicy


----------



## Sschell (May 5, 2009)

They've got a nice thick glaze on them now... just about ready to come off the grill... oh man!!!


----------



## geofs_PE (May 5, 2009)

Photo? Probably can't email leftovers...


----------



## Sschell (May 5, 2009)

too late I demolished them... I was supposed to take a picture for my fiance too, but I forgot... those were damn good! I am painfully full and have bbq sauce crammed into every pore... damn that was worth the effort!

edit: and now there's bbq sauce all over my keyboard!


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (May 6, 2009)

*drool* I'm so glad I've already scheduled to eat dinner with my sister at The Shed or I would be so jealous. The Shed was featured on Diners Drive Ins and Dives. It's called The Shed because when they applied for a building permit they put that they were constructing a shed on the application.

Is today scallop day?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 6, 2009)

^ As far as ribs, I could take 'em or leave 'em. I don't really like gnawing stuff off a bone, so I prefer the country style boneless ones.

Scallops on the other hand, I'd eat those every day of the week. Other than lobster or crab, my wife isn't a shellfish fan, so I only usually get to have shrimp or scallops when she's out of town or we're at a restaurant.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (May 6, 2009)

VTEnviro,

If you are "gnawing stuff off the bone" you haven't had properly prepared ribs!

I don't like gnawing on them either.


----------



## Sschell (May 6, 2009)

GulfCoastCivil said:


> *drool* I'm so glad I've already scheduled to eat dinner with my sister at The Shed or I would be so jealous. The Shed was featured on Diners Drive Ins and Dives. It's called The Shed because when they applied for a building permit they put that they were constructing a shed on the application.
> Is today scallop day?


I justy watched that episode.... looks real good!

Today is crab leg day, tomorrow is scallops!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 6, 2009)

> Today is crab leg day, tomorrow is scallops!


Crab leg day should be on Tuesdays to coincide with Deadliest Catch.


----------



## Sschell (May 6, 2009)

It was going to be, but since I took tuesday off, I decided to invest the time into smoking the ribs... I should have recorded deadliest catch so I could watch it tonight while eating the legs!


----------



## Supe (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Chucktown PE (May 6, 2009)

Speaking of which, did anyone see Deadliest Catch last night. I missed it and I guess I'll watch it on Hulu tonight.


----------



## Sschell (May 6, 2009)

que es hulu?


----------



## snickerd3 (May 6, 2009)

dude said:


> que es hulu?


did u not watch the superbowl?


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 6, 2009)

dude said:


> que es hulu?



streaming television. And it's free. They have most TV shows available.


----------



## maryannette (May 6, 2009)

D. Kephart said:


> VTEnviro,
> If you are "gnawing stuff off the bone" you haven't had properly prepared ribs!
> 
> I don't like gnawing on them either.


Agree. Properly prepared ribs can be slurped off the bone.


----------



## Sschell (May 6, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> did u not watch the superbowl?


must have been grabbing a beer (or getting rid of some) during that one!



Chucktown PE said:


> streaming television. And it's free. They have most TV shows available.


ahhh.... nice!


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 6, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> Agree. Properly prepared ribs can be slurped off the bone.



slurping off the bone sounds really disgusting and I don't think the dude rolls that way


----------



## Sschell (May 6, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> slurping off the bone sounds really disgusting and I don't think the dude rolls that way


here's an opportunity to take something out of context:

I did some bone sucking last night

Of course I mean the rib bones, but I cannot expect everyone (or anyone) on this board to let that low hanging fruit pass without a comment.


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 6, 2009)

dude said:


> ...
> 
> I did some bone sucking last night
> 
> ...


All right. I'll take a swing since no one else has.

What was his name?


----------



## Sschell (May 6, 2009)

We don't name the livestock... it just makes it that much more difficult to slaughter them.


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 6, 2009)

dude said:


> We don't name the livestock...


yuk.

You've been saving that all day, haven't you?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 6, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Speaking of which, did anyone see Deadliest Catch last night. I missed it and I guess I'll watch it on Hulu tonight.


I taped it old school VHS style on an older 3 in 1 TV/VCR/DVD we have in the bedroom. Between recovering from the operation and the pain meds, I was out cold before Mike Rowe could even say, 'The vast Bering Sea...'

I'll probably get to it this weekend. I went back to work today and am completely wiped out right now.


----------



## Sschell (May 6, 2009)

I demolished those legs... from the time they were hot enough to eat they did not travel more than four feet in their entire journey to my stomach!

I have enough crab-infused clarified butter left to sear my scallops in...


----------



## Sschell (May 9, 2009)

Well... as the last few minutes of my revisit to bachelor-hood tick down, I will write one last post before letting this thread die... The pork chops last night were everything that I hoped they could be. I saved the bacon wrapped scallops for last as a triumphant finale to a great week of food... no vegetables, no side dishes, just shellfish and pig. I figured that bacon wrapped scallops were a well suited finale, since that is my favorite pig product combined with a strong contender for my favorite shellfish (probably favorite seafood). They were awesome btw, I don't mean to brag, but I cooked them perfectly, crispy seared crust on the outside, moist and tender on the inside... mmm...

But as much fun as it has been, eating my favorite foods,watching whatever I want on TV, having the whole bed to myself, I will be happy to have her back in that bed with me tonight. And on that note, I must go to the airport to pick her up!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 9, 2009)

^ You're gonna smoke her out of the house all weekend from all the stuff you ate though!

I like bachelor week from time to time too, but once it gets longer than that it gets kinda lonely.


----------



## Slugger926 (May 25, 2009)

D. Kephart said:


> I like this board, and most of the people on it, but boiling ribs is against my personal constitution.
> Ribs, should be smoked, in a smoker for 4-6 hours. Period.
> 
> I guess if you don't have access to a smoker it is o.k., but give the old school way a shot!


I have had all kinds of random results using this method when also smoking a brisket and sausage. The maine problem is overdone, and possibly dried out on one side. I am trying the crockpot method today since I didn't have time to prepare a brisket too, and tend to a smoker all day with my wife going to work tonight.


----------



## ktulu (May 25, 2009)

what you do is forget the baby back ribs, and go for the unbeatable country style beef ribs. not enough meat on those little things anyway. and you can usually skip the pre-boil if you watch the ribs closely. dry vs. wet rub? depends on the mood.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jun 8, 2009)

Slugger926 said:


> I have had all kinds of random results using this method when also smoking a brisket and sausage. The maine problem is overdone, and possibly dried out on one side. I am trying the crockpot method today since I didn't have time to prepare a brisket too, and tend to a smoker all day with my wife going to work tonight.



2 words:

TOO HOT

Gotta be Slow and low (225 F)


----------

